# Scammer?



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

I am trying to sell my R33 GT-R both here and on AutoTrader. I got an e-mail about the car from someone who's signature block is Hamish Jeffery (which seems bass ackwards), and claims to be in Switzerland. It all smells a bit fishy.

- Can anyone shed any light on that name?

- Are Skylines even legal inj Switzerland?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Go with your gutt mate. If it smells fishy in normaly is. If they want it they will fly over to see it


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Know the feeling mate, recently sold my R6 to a bloke in London who had never saw the bike. He just got a transport company to come pick it up, i didnt let the bike go anywhere until i could confirm the funds had cleared into my bank account. I was very sceptical until the money had actually cleared, but thankfully went without a hitch.

If the money is transfered into your account and your bank can verify it is actually there, then theres no problem. If he askes you to let go of the GTR before funds ahve transfered(trust me, heard every excuse as to the hold up) then tell him no deal, that simple.

I will say tho, there are alot of scammers out there, so as said, under no circumstance let go of the car without money being present in your account.

Ricky


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Tune-R said:


> Know the feeling mate, recently sold my R6 to a bloke in London who had never saw the bike. He just got a transport company to come pick it up, i didnt let the bike go anywhere until i could confirm the funds had cleared into my bank account. I was very sceptical until the money had actually cleared, but thankfully went without a hitch.
> 
> If the money is transfered into your account and your bank can verify it is actually there, then theres no problem. If he askes you to let go of the GTR before funds ahve transfered(trust me, heard every excuse as to the hold up) then tell him no deal, that simple.
> 
> ...


x2

I've had two people now that should have transferred money over to me but nothing has cleared. I'd never let it go without money clearing first.

That's why mine is still up for grabs.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've had this problem to when buying my car in the UK (I'm in Belgium  ) but I came and collected while paying in cash 
If they don't come over to collect or don't send the money first tell him to go elsewhere.

There are genuine foreign buyers out there but they're hard to come by...
If it looks fishy don't do it :thumbsup:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i live in greece i bought and paid for my gtr sight unseen from a guy in the uk 
and i collected it 3 months later
so people do do this there not all scammers :thumbsup:


----------



## whizzkid9 (Jun 28, 2009)

mko9 said:


> I am trying to sell my R33 GT-R both here and on AutoTrader. I got an e-mail about the car from someone who's signature block is Hamish Jeffery (which seems bass ackwards), and claims to be in Switzerland. It all smells a bit fishy.
> 
> - Can anyone shed any light on that name?
> 
> ...


 He's just contacted with me to buy my car , have you finished dealing with him ? what the result looks like , was it scammer?
We can check it using a method of deduction 

- first msg
Hello,
I want to know if you still have your car for sale or not..kindly get back to me with the selling price and the present condition so that we can proceed from there.
Regard..
Hamish Jeffrey

-second 

Hello,
Thank you very much for getting back to me regarding the purchase of your car and I am very happy that you still have the car for sale.
Regarding the price of the car, I will offer you £4100 which I think is fair enough for the car if I'm right.
So, are you the first owner of the car? and for how long have you been driving the car, I mean the distance? because this is what I need to know before i could make the purchase of the car.

I want your answer on the above issues so that we can wrap everything in a short time that I am eager to take possession of the car once the full payment is CLEARED bank.I have a shipping company that will come for the pick up of the car at your location.
Please note that I agree to take possession of the car when the check has CLEARED AND FULLY CONFIRMED IN YOUR ACCOUNT.
So if you are ok with this kindly return to me as I need to complete the transaction as soon as possible ..
Thank you.
Hamish Jeffrey
Switzerland

and third 

Hello,
Thanks for getting back to me regards this car am buying from you.
I am satisfy with the price and condition of the car like i told you in my previous email.So i will ask my associate to issue out to you a draft of £8500 in your name which will cover the selling price of the car and the shipping funds,once the cheque is fully cleared in your bank you send the excess funds to the shipping company via western union so that they can come for the pick up of the car at your location,I ll provide to you my shipping company's details for the remainder of the money so that you can send the money once the draft HAS FULLY CLEARED AND CONFIRMED IN YOUR ACCOUNT.Also I will giveyou £200 for your (efforts and western union fees) all i need is your assurance that you will be able to handle everything the same day that the draft CLEARED in your bank.
Here are the details that would be needed to send the draft out to you:
YOUR FULL NAME.....
YOUR FULL ADDRESS..
PHONE NUMBERS(LAND AND MOBILE)
Best Regard.




maybe those email looks the same that we can have sure , hes a scammer


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^that looks like a scam. Wester union, excess funds etc etc

Hamish Jeffrey also sounds like a strange name. Most of the time when people make up a name on the spot it ends up being two first names.

Also for a bank transfer the only details they need are the IBAN number and BIC number. They have no reason to need to now your name or address.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

it's a scammer deffo ...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Scammer for sure 
Trust me


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

whizzkid9 said:


> He's just contacted with me to buy my car , have you finished dealing with him ? what the result looks like , was it scammer?
> We can check it using a method of deduction
> 
> - first msg
> ...


I got the first two, but haven't got the third one (yet). I also have a Thomas Power in Northern Ireland who wants to buy it under sinilar circumstances. I am fairlyh certain they are both scammers, so I am not really following up with them too urgently.

#1
Goodday,
My name is Thomas Power,
I am based in northern ireland , I came across your ad and i must confess i
am really interested in buying your car ,I will like to know if it is still
available for sale..i am okay with all informations
posted with the ads..but i will like to know the followings..
1,the present condition of the Car?
2,your reason for selling it?
3,Your final asking price ?
i am willing to issue you a bankers draft that will get cleared
by your bank in about 3 to 4 days, I will like you to get back to me so
that we can proceed with the transaction..i await your reply soonest..
you can get back to me via my e-mail, ([email protected])
Regards.

#2
Hello Again,,
Thanks a lot for getting back to me,and am very happy that you still have the car for sale. Well this car is what I have been searching for quite some months now before I finally got yours.Regards the price,i will offer you £10,100 for it because i dont want you to sell it to another person and i will like to know more about the car. So i will want you to please email me it's full details and when the m.o.t is going to expire. Please i will want you to get back to me with these answers so that we can proceed from there.. If you can get back to me as soon as possible i would be glad to wrap everything up in a short while so that i can take the possession of the Car .I will be willing to pay you with a Uk banker's Draft which will clear between 3-4 days in any Uk bank of which i have a shipping company that will come for the shipment of the Car . So if you are ok with this kindly get back to me so that we can conclude the transaction on time. 
Regards.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

This is classic 401 scam.

The money will be returned within 30 days because the check will bounce. In that time you have transferred an amount of cash to a 3rd party. 
The whole sum will be withdrawn from your bankaccount. And in this way you also lose your car + the extra amount sent to the 3rd party.

Crazy Nigerians.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If it's nay help the use of English is usually a good clue. Pretty sure that anyone in NI would be able to construct a better written letter than that.

I strang one along for a couple of weeks asking plenty of questions to make sure you not talking to a robot (first couple or replies usually are). A genuine buyer wouldn't tell you in such detail exactly how they're going to pay and have such little interest in the car etc.

PS How many one owner skyline's exist in the UK anyway!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Hamish...and can't construct a sentence properly......did he mention you have been chosen to recieve 40,000,000usd from kenya???


----------



## trearddur (Nov 2, 2009)

*hamish jeffrey*

I have also been contacted via email from hamish jefrey, as i am trying to sell my ford focus in auto trader, and ebay, and find it a bit odd to say the least , in it he wants to pay almost the asking price for the car, and will get it shipped over to gernsey in the channel isles, on my reciept of his bankers draft, he didnt ask me, and no way would i have given them anyway my bank details, but it seems odd ??? any answers? genuine or scammer?? i would appreciate any ideas thanks guys cath . i asked jeeves who is hamish jefrey and this came up



mko9 said:


> I am trying to sell my R33 GT-R both here and on AutoTrader. I got an e-mail about the car from someone who's signature block is Hamish Jeffery (which seems bass ackwards), and claims to be in Switzerland. It all smells a bit fishy.
> 
> - Can anyone shed any light on that name?
> 
> ...


----------



## timthebat (Oct 21, 2009)

SCAMMMM!!!!!! blatant nigerian scammer.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I used to work for the Mercedes dealer in Gurnsey, and happen to know a little about the market. Firstly, new cars are sold without VAT in the Channel Islnds, making them 17.5% cheaper than the same car on the mainland, which makes an inmported UK car look expensive. Secondly, because the Island is tiny, you get 3 year old cars with 5000 miles on the clock, meaning UK have Starship mileages in comparison. Who would really go to the trouble of buying your Uk Focus, hardly a collectable car, and paying to have it shipped accross? Scammer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

there was a scammer too who wanted to buy my jag..i let him send the cheque to me and received it  so he had to give some money for the post stamp and got nothing xD


----------



## ac1819 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have received a similar, in fact almost word for word email today. I think it is safe to say Hamish Jeffrey is a scammer.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

well string him along then...see who can keep him on the hook the longest...


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

fishing for scammers ? its interesting thread but let me tell you there are some genuine ppl out there that actually pay you all the money without knowing a thing about the car just looking at pic and then they dont show for months to collect due to some business issues
i had this guy pay me 8k for my car and collected it 4 months later through his own company
i was suprised how trusting and straight forward some ppl are i mean i would never part with my cash without knowing what i was getting 
i could have made 8k and kept car but honesty is always the best policy the best thing was i didnt touch that money till he took the car just in case. I let interest build up on it instead lol 
but definatly this 1 sounds like a classic scam


----------

